# Questionnaire for TV/Monitor purchase queries



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2014)

1. Budget?
2. Display type and size?
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?
4. Types and number of ports required?
5. Preferred choice of brand?
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
7. Any other info that you want to share.


----------

